# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Bulk Feed Printing for clays, gels, liquids, pastes

## Davo

*Hyrel Bulk Feeder for Cementitious Materials*



More info at http://hyrel3d.com and http://hyrel3d.net  or message me.

----------

